# Antónimo de sonrisa



## elperros

Alguien me puede decir como se llama el opuesto de sonrisa?
No me refiero particularmente a si existe un antónimo de sonrisa.
Sino como llamar a la posición de la boca que es simbolizada en este emoticon .

ej. El estaba muy triste y esbozaba una gran ____________ en su rostro.


----------



## Fistina

Tal vez:



elperros said:


> ej. El estaba muy triste y esbozaba una gran ______mueca______ en su rostro.



o 
"fruncía los labios"
"ponía morros"
"su rostro se contorsionaba de tristeza"


----------



## elperros

No creo que mueca sea la palabra indicada. Generalmente mueca está más empleada para casos de burlas o "caras raras". De todos modos muchas gracias por tu aporte, lo tendré en cuenta. No obstante la intriga por conocer esa palabra, más que el hecho de buscar alternativas es lo que motiva en esta búsqueda.
Muchísimas Gracias


----------



## rodelu2

Creo que "_dibujaba en su cara un rictus de....tristeza? congoja? desazón?" _no alborotaría los augustos plumajes de la Real Academia.


----------



## elperros

Se puede concluir que no existe tal sustantivo entonces?


----------



## la_machy

Pues por mi tierra se diría que esta carita está haciendo un *'puchero' .*

*puchero**.*

*4. *m. coloq. Gesto o movimiento que precede al llanto verdadero o fingido. U. m. en pl. _Empezó a hacer pucheros._


_Saludos _


----------



## elperros

Bueno en mi tierra creo que se emplea la palabra puchero para tal fin de forma informal. Formalmente es el nombre de una comida autóctona.
Muchas gracias por el aporte.
PD: Sigo atento a otras sugerencias por si alguien conoce una palabra más específica.


----------



## Calambur

elperros said:


> Sino como llamar a la posición de la boca que es simbolizada en este emoticon .


 


la_machy said:


> Pues por mi tierra se diría que esta carita está haciendo un *'puchero' .*


También por aquí es *puchero*. 

En el DUE:
*4 *(inf.; gralm. pl.) *Gesto que precede al lloro.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Calambur said:


> También por aquí es *puchero*.
> 
> En el DUE:
> *4 *(inf.; gralm. pl.) *Gesto que precede al lloro.



Y aquí.

¿No te vale mueca de disgusto, desagrado, tristeza?

Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

"Puchero", también en Chile.
Saludos.
_


----------



## 0scar

Ya lo dijeron, _mueca de disgusto_, _rictus de tristeza_.  _Gesto  _también_. _

No se puede _esbozar una gran__ sonrisa. _Si se_ esboza_ no es_ gran._


----------



## Ishould haveknown

0scar said:


> Ya lo dijeron, _mueca de disgusto__. _
> 
> _._



Ya leí que lo dijeron, de ahí mi pregunta.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo diría *caraculo*. Hablando _en serio_, en la frase que propones escribiría _esbozaba una *honda* *tristeza* en su rostro_.


----------



## Ezcolapio

Sonrisa, opuesto mueca.


----------



## 0scar

De nuevo, si se _esboza_ no puede ser _honda _o _grande_,


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que es honda es la tristeza que aflora al rostro en la mueca esbozada. Esa tristeza ouede ser grande, honda, superficial, azul, morbosa o lo que quieras. El esbozo no es lo grande o lo hondo, sino lo que manifiesta ese esbozo o mueca.


----------



## Bostru

Al menos en Costa Rica también se le llama puchero, lo que pasa es que generalmente tiene una connotación de chineado o mimado, o hecha con tristeza real pero por un niñito.
Y la verdad es que ya yo también me intrigué por esa palabra potencialmente existente que exprese la tristeza de forma ''labial''.


----------



## 0scar

XiaoRoel said:


> Lo que es honda es la tristeza que aflora al rostro en la mueca esbozada. Esa tristeza ouede ser grande, honda, superficial, azul, morbosa o lo que quieras. El esbozo no es lo grande o lo hondo, sino lo que manifiesta ese esbozo o mueca.



Se le pasó hombre, Ud. lo dice, puede ser grande o chica, sabe que no se puede adivinar  lo que hay detrás de un  gesto apenas insinuado.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

0scar said:


> Se le pasó hombre, Ud. lo dice, puede ser grande o chica, sabe que no se puede adivinar  lo que hay detrás de un  gesto apenas insinuado.



No, no se le pasó.

Lo contrario de esto   es esto . Que es un esbozo de no sé qué exactamente, porque no me aclaro con las caritas.

El problema parece residir en que no hay lo contrario de .


----------



## la_machy

Valeria Mesalina said:


> El problema parece residir en que no hay lo contrario de .


 


().


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

la_machy said:


> ().



Ah, gracias, La Machy, te juro que lo de las caritas es superior a mí.

Entonces  = "tiene gracia". A menos gracia = menor tamaño del código fuente; a más gracia = mayor tamaño del código fuente. Y  es "no tiene gracia", entonces.

 sería "me muero de risa", mientras que  sería "mecagüensusmuertos".


----------



## Calambur

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Ah, gracias, La Machy, te juro que lo de las caritas es superior a mí.
> 
> Entonces  = "tiene gracia". A menos gracia = menor tamaño del código fuente; a más gracia = mayor tamaño del código fuente. Y  es "no tiene gracia", entonces.
> 
> sería "me muero de risa", mientras que  sería "mecagüensusmuertos".


 ¡Qué velocidad para aprender! (Lo que es ser inteligente...).


----------



## Mate

¿Alguien tendría la amabilidad de referirse a la pregunta original (que, dicho sea de paso, no va de "caritas" sino de antónimo de sonrisa)?

Gracias.


----------



## David_3333

elperros said:


> Alguien me puede decir como se llama el opuesto de sonrisa?
> No me refiero particularmente a si existe un antónimo de sonrisa.
> Sino como llamar a la posición de la boca que es simbolizada en este emoticon .
> 
> ej. El estaba muy triste y esbozaba una gran ____________ en su rostro.




Bueno, como ya se ha dicho, la palabra más apropiada sería mueca, si es necesario utilizar "una gran... en su rostro".

También propongo la expresión "rostro adusto", sin embargo, ya no cuadra con la oración, ya que no se esboza un rostro adusto, tal vez se muestra.

Saludos!


----------



## elperros

La oración es solamente un ejemplo.
En realidad estaba interesado en alguna palabra para simbolizar esa posición de la boca que sea independiente del estado de ánimo que representa. 
Y no quería centrar la discusión en la existencia o no de un antónimo. El problema que tienen muchas de las palabras que han propuesto, es que no son especificas. Con esto quiero decir que "mueca" es cualquier contorsion de la cara, lo cual es muy general. "puchero" es una comida o se utiliza para denotar la cara en una situación de tristeza y no en una de enojo. Y muchas de las otras son construcciones de varias palabras y una simple palabra. Estoy buscando un antónimo de sonrisa cuya definición sea: posición cóncava hacia abajo de los labios que puede denotar ira, tristeza o enojo entre otras posibilidades.


----------



## Vampiro

Con esto de los esbozos y las muecas me han dejado confundido.
Si se tratara de una sonrisa como la de La Gioconda, ¿deberíamos decir “un pucherito”, “una muequita”, o “un caraculito”?.
Traté de hacer un análisis etimológico de “puchero”, pero sólo llegué a la conclusión de que en algunas partes le ponen batatas y en otras no, y en que la mayoría coincide en que el osobuco es la mejor carne para prepararlo.
Pero “mueca” no me convence; fruncir el entrecejo y mostrar los dientes también es una mueca, y viendo cinco minutos de una película de Jim Carrey (si los aguantan) se puede tener un repertorio de muecas de lo más variado, pero ninguna me atrevería a decir que es lo contrario de una sonrisa.
En fin… interesante objeto de estudio resultó esta consulta.
Saludos.
_


----------



## la_machy

Oh, Vampiro, eso suena delicioso. Yo nunca he probado un *'puchero'*. Lamentablemente solo los he esbozado . 

En mi tierra no hay ninguna comida que se llame así, por lo tanto no tendríamos ningún problema en llamarle a esa carita _'la carita que esboza pucheros'_ .


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Machy, según yo el puchero es lo mismo que el cocido de res (al menos por acá lo es).

Si hasta ahora no ha aparecido el "antónimo" de sonrisa, se me hace que no existe.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Valeria Mesalina said:


> El problema parece residir en que no hay lo contrario de .


 


la_machy said:


> ().


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues lo mejor es _caraculo, cara larga, cara de funeral_.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

elperros said:


> Estoy buscando un antónimo de sonrisa cuya definición sea: posición cóncava hacia abajo de los labios que puede denotar ira, tristeza o enojo entre otras posibilidades.



Bien; pues no lo hay.

El antónimo de _posición cóncava hacia abajo de los labios que puede denotar ira, tristeza o enojo entre otras posibilidades_ es:

_posición convexa hacia arriba de los labios que puede denotar empatía, alegría o agrado entre otras posibilidades.

_En resumidas cuentas: _el antónimo de  es .
_


----------



## Lexinauta

> El estaba muy triste y esbozaba una gran ____________ en su rostro.


'Aflicción/pesadumbre/desazón/desolación' (y, seguramente, muchas más).


----------



## elperros

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Bien; pues no lo hay.
> 
> El antónimo de _posición cóncava hacia abajo de los labios que puede denotar ira, tristeza o enojo entre otras posibilidades_ es:



SONRISA.

Y el antónimo de sonrisa es la palabra (que por lo visto hay que inventar cuya definición es:  posición cóncava hacia abajo de los labios que puede denotar ira, tristeza o enojo entre otras posibilidades. 

Pues lo mas lógico sería proponer una palabra dado que no existe. A mi me gusta AÑABET. Atención Real Academia. (eso último es claramente un chiste, que nadie se ofenda). 

Lo más lógico a mi entender sería buscar en otros idiomas si existe tal palabra.
En inglés es frown.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

elperros said:


> El antónimo de _posición cóncava hacia abajo de los labios que puede denotar ira, tristeza o enojo entre otras posibilidades_ es: SONRISA.



Pues verás: la respuesta sigue siendo no. 

Con la edad y debido a la fuerza de la gravedad y a la pérdida de elasticidad de los músculos faciales, los labios adoptan esa posición permanentemente. También pueden adoptar esa posición permenentemente cuando se ha sufrido un ictus cerebral, o simplemente puede ser que esa sea su forma natural.

Una sonrisa no es el antónimo de vejez, ni de enfermedad, ni de fealdad.

Claro que lo de la sonrisa puede arreglarse con:

1- el elixir de la eterna juventud.

2- un revolucionario descubrimiento médico.

3- un buen cirujano plástico.


----------



## romarsan

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Claro que lo de la sonrisa puede arreglarse con:
> 
> 1- el elixir de la eterna juventud.
> 
> 2- un revolucionario descubrimiento médico.
> 
> 3- un buen cirujano plástico.


 
4.- El primer premio de la Euromillones...


----------



## Vampiro

elperros said:
			
		

> Pues lo mas lógico sería proponer una palabra dado que no existe. A mi me gusta AÑABET. Atención Real Academia. (eso último es claramente un chiste, que nadie se ofenda)



Bueno, si de eso se trata, claramente lo contrario de *sonrisa* es *asirnos*.
Pero como la palabra existe, y significa otra cosa, sonamos como guatapique… no nos sirve.
Saludos.
_


----------



## elperros

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pues verás: la respuesta sigue siendo no.
> 
> Con la edad y debido a la fuerza de la gravedad y a la pérdida de elasticidad de los músculos faciales, los labios adoptan esa posición permanentemente. También pueden adoptar esa posición permenentemente cuando se ha sufrido un ictus cerebral, o simplemente puede ser que esa sea su forma natural.
> 
> Una sonrisa no es el antónimo de vejez, ni de enfermedad, ni de fealdad.
> 
> Claro que lo de la sonrisa puede arreglarse con:
> 
> 1- el elixir de la eterna juventud.
> 
> 2- un revolucionario descubrimiento médico.
> 
> 3- un buen cirujano plástico.



Hoy día me inclinaría más a la número 3. De todas formas no estoy de acuerdo. "el opuesto de sonrisa" es una consecuencia o un síntoma de tales condiciones que nombras. Y su antónimo es SONRISA, sin que tenga nada que ver con la misma la condición que causo que el rostro muestre un "opuesto de sonrisa". 

Muchas enfermedades causan que una persona pierda su cabello. Sin embargo melena no es el antónimo de enfermedad, pero si de pelada. 

Nuevamente hoy día existen muy buenos métodos para que la gente recobre su melena. Jejeje


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Parece que no hay un antónimo de sonrisa. 
La sonrisa expresa alegría más bien moderada. Lo contrario no es solamente la tristeza, sino también la seriedad, el disgusto, el dolor. 
Por tanto, lo contrario de la sonrisa es el rostro triste, adusto, seco, severo, desabrido, amargo, agrio, disgustado,crispado...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

0scar said:


> Se le pasó hombre, Ud. lo dice, puede ser grande o chica, sabe que no se puede adivinar  lo que hay detrás de un  gesto apenas insinuado.



En mi opinión, se puede esbozar una gran sonrisa, lo mismo que se puede amagar un fuerte puñetazo, o insinuar una grave amenaza.

Pero claro, es materia opinable.


----------



## Calambur

*llanto, lloro, sollozo, planto, zollipo, singulto, desdicha, pena, lástima, abatimiento, amargura, desconsuelo, angustia, morro, cara 'e pésame, cara 'e culo,* pero seguro que ninguna te sirve.

Lo contrario de sonrisa, sin duda es lo que ha dicho *Vampiro*: *asirnos*.

La que proponés vos, *elperros*, AÑABET, me sugiere _bañate_, así que tal vez esa cara  significa: _¡Andá, bañate! ___ (pero no creo).

Pero como no sirven, entonces *cara 'e culo.* 
Por aquí tenemos *caraculismo* (enojo, malhumor) y *caracúlico*, que no son lunfardo pero le andan cerca.


----------



## Vampiro

Creo que yo también comienzo a inclinarme por la opción de XiaoRoel: caraculo.
En Chile se usan “carepoto” (cara de poto), y “carerraja” (cara de raja).
Vale aclarar que tanto “poto” como “raja” son maneras coloquiales (la segunda es más vulgar) para referirse a… ejem… errr… al culo.
Pero aunque dicen lo mismo, no significan lo mismo, curiosidades del lenguaje.
“Carepoto” es alguien que anda enojado, con mala cara, de mal humor, o triste, vale para todo lo que implique no estar contento; “carerraja”, en cambio, es un caradura, un fresco, un aprovechador (no tiene nada que ver con la expresión de su cara).
“Carepoto”, por lo tanto es la versión chilena de la españolísima “caraculo”, ambas válidas como opuesto de sonrisa.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

elperros said:


> De todas formas no estoy de acuerdo. "el opuesto de sonrisa" es una consecuencia o un síntoma de tales condiciones que nombras. Y su antónimo es SONRISA, sin que tenga nada que ver con la misma la condición que causo que el rostro muestre un "opuesto de sonrisa".



¿Por qué?

El "opuesto de sonrisa" (y por favor, vuelve a leer tu pregunta inicial) no existe, pues una sonrisa no significa nada concreto.

Una sonrisa puede denotar alegría, sarcasmo, valentía, miedo, disimulo, hipocresía, maldad, sadismo, placer, amargura, cansancio, desprecio, contento, tristeza.... puede significar demasiadas cosas. Por eso en cinco siglos nadie ha podido definir la sonrisa de la Gioconda.

Ahora bien, si quieres por tu cuenta y riesgo inventarte una palabra por las buenas, propónsela directamente a la R.A.E. Cosas más raras han aceptado.


----------



## Calambur

Me he quedado pensando, y haciendo gala de una mala costumbre que he adquirido en este foro por vuestra culpa -pues muchas veces me hicieron cambiar de parecer- me retracto. La *cara 'e culo* es esta:


----------



## Escalador

Al parecer no existe la palabra buscada.


----------



## jmnjmn

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¿Por qué? ¿porque tú lo digas?
> 
> El "opuesto de sonrisa" (y por favor, vuelve a leer tu pregunta inicial) no existe, pues una sonrisa no significa nada concreto.
> 
> Una sonrisa puede denotar alegría, sarcasmo, valentía, miedo, disimulo, hipocresía, maldad, sadismo, placer, amargura, cansancio, desprecio, contento, tristeza.... puede significar demasiadas cosas. Por eso en cinco siglos nadie ha podido definir la sonrisa de la Gioconda.
> 
> Ahora bien, si quieres por tu cuenta y riesgo inventarte una palabra por las buenas, propónsela directamente a la R.A.E.



Estoy de acuerdo. Es como querer saber cual es el antónimo de, por ejemplo, "guiño", "pedorreta" o "sorbo".


----------



## elperros

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¿Por qué? ¿porque tú lo digas?
> 
> El "opuesto de sonrisa" (y por favor, vuelve a leer tu pregunta inicial) no existe, pues una sonrisa no significa nada concreto.
> 
> Una sonrisa puede denotar alegría, sarcasmo, valentía, miedo, disimulo, hipocresía, maldad, sadismo, placer, amargura, cansancio, desprecio, contento, tristeza.... puede significar demasiadas cosas. Por eso en cinco siglos nadie ha podido definir la sonrisa de la Gioconda.
> 
> Ahora bien, si quieres por tu cuenta y riesgo inventarte una palabra por las buenas, propónsela directamente a la R.A.E.


 
Una sonrisa si es algo concreto, se puede definir hasta incluso dibujar. Que existan sonrisas distintas (incluida la de la Gioconda) es algo que no es central, asimismo que una sonrisa sea una expresión de un estado de ánimo también es un tema distinto.
 
Un auto es un auto, no importa si es rojo verde, azul, grande o chico y denota que su dueño sea rico o pobre. Lo exactamente opuesto a un auto no existe.
Lo mismo ocurre con una sonrisa, las hay grandes chicas, feas y lindas, están aquellas que denotan alegría, tristeza, pasión, dolor y alivio. Sin embargo lo exactamente opuesto a una sonrisa SI existe (se puede describir inequívocamente, incluso dibujar), y no hay un sustantivo apropiado para nombrarlo. De eso se trató toda esta discusión.
 
 
_____
 
Respecto de "cara de culo", a mi entender entender es una palabra que invoca a toda la expresión facial y no es específica de la zona labial.
 



			
				jmnjmn said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo. Es como querer saber cual es el antónimo de, por ejemplo, "guiño", "pedorreta" o "sorbo".


 
No exactamente, no existe en la vida real el exacto opuesto a un un "guiño" o una "pedorreta".
 
En fin.
Aviso:
Hasta aquí todo lo expresado son mis opiniones. Esta discusión es con el sólo fin de que entre todos, se pueda llegar a una conclusión sobre que sustantivo le corresponde a esa figura labial exactamente opuesta a sonrisa. Y fue provocada únicamente por mi propia curiosidad, en otras palabras no necesito esa palabra para nada urgente.
La he planteado en este foro porque estoy seguro que aquí se encuentran seres con conocimientos muy amplios en materia de lenguas. Sin embargo aprecio (y mucho) la voluntad de todos aportando palabras que se asemejen. Nuevamente aclaro que esta discusión la inicié sin ningún fin más allá de tener un debate (enriquecedor) sobre algo que me había intrigado muchísimo tiempo y gracias a Internet puedo plantearlo (creo yo) en el lugar más adecuado todos.
Si por algún motivo creen que estoy siendo obtuso o estoy extendiendo este debate más allá de lo tolerable, por favor les ruego me lo hagan saber.
Mil Gracias


----------



## Lexinauta

> Si por algún motivo creen que estoy siendo obtuso o estoy extendiendo este debate más allá de lo tolerable, por favor les ruego me lo hagan saber.


A pedido tuyo te digo que me parece que esta discusión no da para más. _No hay que pagar por el pito más de lo que el pito vale._


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> _No hay que pagar por el pito más de lo que el pito vale._


Eso mismo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

*sonrisa.*
  (Del ant. _sonrisar_, sonreír, y este de _son-_ y _risa_).
*1. *f. Acción y efecto de sonreír.
*son-.*
*1. *pref. V. *sub-.*
*sub-.*
  (Del lat. _sub-_).
*2. *pref. En acepciones traslaticias puede indicar inferioridad, acción secundaria, atenuación, disminución. _Subdelegado, subarrendar, soasar, sonreír._
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ _ _
Si los antónimos de sub- y  de risa son super- y llanto, el antónimo de sonrisa habrá de ser *superllanto.* Pero siendo menos radicales, y tomando en consideración la regla (plagada de excepciones) de que dos negaciones afirman,  parece que sería suficiente con *subllanto o sonllanto.* Esos tres términos son lo que mi profesor de lengua y literatura española llamaba ‘nologismos’, es decir, que no llegaban a neologismo; para alcanzar esta condición habrían de ser consagrados por el uso o aceptados por la RAE y, sinceramente, soy escéptico en cuanto a que se dé una cualquiera de esas condiciones. Así que me temo que carecemos de un antónimo de *sonrisa* y que vamos a seguir sin tenerlo por tiempo indefinido.


----------



## jordi picarol

Aunque la palabra "mohín" no indica tristeza de por sí,un mohín de tristeza podría sustituir al sustantivo inexistente.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alma Shofner

elperros said:


> Alguien me puede decir como se llama el opuesto de sonrisa?
> No me refiero particularmente a si existe un antónimo de sonrisa.
> Sino como llamar a la posición de la boca que es simbolizada en este emoticon .
> 
> ej. El estaba muy triste y esbozaba una gran ____________ en su rostro.



Es una mueca o rictus.

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:*rictus *



m. Contracción de los labios que deja al descubierto los dientes y da a la boca el aspecto de la risa:
su cadáver congelado tenía un extraño rictus.
 Gesto de la cara con que se manifiesta un sentimiento de tristeza o amargura:
la desgracia le ha dejado un amargo rictus en el rostro.
 ♦ No varía en pl.


De acuerdo con la definición número dos.

Saludos


----------



## elperros

Muchas gracias por lo de rictus. Me intereso muchísimo lo de subllanto. Gracias


----------



## LaDragomanaXpress

¿Qué tal "mohín"?

Gesto del rostro con el que se expresa desagrado o enfado, especialmente el que se hace con los labios.
"un mohín de asco; un mohín grotesco; nos hizo un mohín de desprecio"

No vale tanto para tristeza como para enfado o desagrado pero se podría matizar por contexto.


----------



## la_jota_reyes

SonRictus
 Hoy encontré un cuaderno de la adolescencia en donde dibujé un rostro con los músculos caídos, sin ánimos de vida. Con ese dibujo yo también me pregunté ¿Cuál es el antónimo de sonrisa? Después de 15 años google me responde y me aparece toda esta conversación. Increible todo lo que provoca una SonRisa!


----------



## oa2169

Podría servir "cariacontecido".

*cariacontecido, da*
De _cara_1 y _acontecido._

1. adj. Que muestra en el semblante pena, turbación o sobresalto.

DLE.


----------



## Señor K

oa2169 said:


> Podría servir "cariacontecido".
> 
> *cariacontecido, da*
> De _cara_1 y _acontecido._
> 
> 1. adj. Que muestra en el semblante pena, turbación o sobresalto.
> 
> DLE.



Desde que me la encontré en alguna de mis lecturas, años ha, quedé enamorado de esa palabra.


----------

